# Wie handhabt es Radon bei der Gewährleistung



## 7ExxE7 (6. Juli 2013)

Hallo alle zusammen.

Ich habe folgendes Problem.

Meine Freundin hat sich ein Radon Slide 125 Diva gekauft.

Bereits nach der ersten Ausfahrt haben wir gemerkt dass die verbaute Reba Solo Air langsam Luft verliert.

Darauf hin habe ich die Gabel ausgebaut und zu Radeon (Bike Discount) geschickt.
Nach 5 Wochen! Wartezeit ist die Gabel vorletzte Woche wieder gekommen.

Was auch immer an der Gabel repariert wurde, sie verliert noch immer Luft!

Jetzt aber zu meiner eigentlichen Frage.

Wir wollten morgen endlich mal eine Ausfahrt mit dem Rad machen, sind uns aber nicht sicher, ob das eine gute Idee ist, da wir die Gabel ja sicher wieder zurück schicken müssen und nicht wissen wie Radon reagiert wenn die Gabel jetzt bei der Ausfahrt einen Kratzer oder änliches abbekommen sollte.

Sind die da kulant, weil das Problem ja schon bekannt ist, oder ist es besser das Rad wieder stehen zu lassen? (Wie es mittlerweile schon seit 2 Monaten steht ...)

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Garantiefällen?

Danke im Voraus


----------



## filiale (6. Juli 2013)

Du hast 2 Jahre Garantie. Willst Du das Bike jetzt 2 Jahre stehen lassen damit keine Kratzer dran kommen ? Das Fahrrad ist ein Gebrauchsgegenstand. Und wenn während des Gebrauchs etwas kaputt geht, wird es während der Garantie ersetzt. Egal wie das Teil ausschaut. Du bestellst Dir doch auch kein Auto und wartest 2 Jahre damit nix dran kommt, für den Fall der Fälle ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 7ExxE7 (6. Juli 2013)

Also das ist keine Frage des Wollens, wollen würden wir natürlich endlich damit fahren ...

Aber es gibt nicht wenig Firmen die einem auf Biegen und brechen Eigenverschulden vorwerfen wollen.

Und das ist, wenn die Gabel Gebrauchsspuren aufweist wohl leichter.
Und mich interessiert ob da seitens Radon Gefahr besteht.


----------



## filiale (7. Juli 2013)

Da besteht definitiv keine Gefahr. Es gibt einige hier die einen Bruch der Kettenstrebe hatten. Ein solcher Bruch geschieht nur bei Benutzung. Bedingt durch Steinschlag sehen Kettenstreben schon nach wenigen Wochen an einigen Stellen sehr gebraucht aus. Das bringt das Hobby mit sich.


----------



## x-rossi (7. Juli 2013)

7ExxE7 schrieb:


> ... die verbaute Reba Solo Air ...


ok. die gabel ist ein *rock shox* produkt. der *generalimporteur* von rock shox ist *sport import* aus *26188 edewecht*. diese garantieabwicklung sollte radon (bike discount) in der regel auch dort hin geschickt haben. belege darüber hast du aber vermutlich nicht, oder?

dann sende also selbst eine mail an sport import, gib die  *gabelnummer* durch (eingestanzt auf der rückseite der gabelbrücke), beschreibe den defekt der gabel, kannst auch diesen thread als referenz nennen und warte die antwort ab.

solltest du erstkäufer und im besitz einer gültigen rechnung sein, wird sich sportimport kooperativ zeigen.

[email protected] (david leskys)

oder

Sport Import GmbH
Industriestr. 39
D-26188 Edewecht
Tel.: +49 4405  9280  0
[email protected]


----------



## Markdierk (7. Juli 2013)

Würde mir da keine Sorgen machen. Solche Fehler sind ja eindeutig auf einen Defekt in der Gabel zurückzuführen. Entsteht ja durch ein defektes Ventil, nicht durch falsche Handhabung. Gebrauchsspuren sind ja egal, du bekommst die gleiche Gabel ja meistens wieder zurück
Nur macht es mit defekter Gabel kaum Spaß  Also zurück damit!

*edit: Grundsätzlich trotzdem kaputte Teile gleich zurück schicken und nicht weiter benutzen um Folgeschäden zu vermeiden


----------



## 7ExxE7 (8. Juli 2013)

Danke für eure Antworten.

Ich werde heute mal Kontakt mit Sport Import aufnehmen.

LG


----------



## Aalex (8. Juli 2013)

zu kontaktieren ist erstmal der händler. der regelt das dann mit dem importeur.

kurzer dienstweg zwischen kunde und importeur ist in der regel nicht machbar. du bist ja nicht kunde bei sport import.


----------



## Thiel (8. Juli 2013)

Man kann direkt zu sport import schicken!


----------



## Aalex (8. Juli 2013)

ich sag ja auch in der regel.


----------



## AvantFighter (8. Juli 2013)

Meine Gabel vom Team7 hat auch am 20.6 (Bike am 27.4 gekauft) den Geist aufgegeben ( Rechtes Rohr federt rein, federt nicht raus und war voller Öl), habs zum Service partner gebracht, das Bike sah aus wie Schwein (ist aufm Weg zu Arbeit passiert und somit keine Gelegenheit zum Sauber machen) und die hatte Kratzer und Co. Gabel eingeschickt und diese Woche soll eine neue kommen.

Somit ist das kein Problem, ob sich eine Fahrrad lohnt, wenn die Luft verliert ist was andres.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

